
F# 5 and F# tools update - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/f-5-update-for-net-5-preview-4/
======
7thaccount
Still waiting on an F# book or tutorial which doesn't assume I already know C#
backwards and forwards...that is all.

Aesthetically speaking, I find F# to be absolutely gorgeous. I'm not sure why,
but it just seems really clean to me. Performance is great, and I like how
.NET has objects for everything that can be called out to. I gave OCaml a try,
but found F# to have a much richer standard library due to .NET.

It is really an uphill battle though as I'm mostly a beginner with functional
programming and a .NET beginner with little C# experience. So I don't know
either lingo. One day I hope to have enough time to get past the hump.

I own 3 F# books. They all assume at least intermediate C# experience.

~~~
hydroxonium
A good (best?) way to learn F# might be to learn some Haskell and C# first.

Haskell makes sure you properly understand functional programming
fundamentals. (And the syntax is very similar to F#.)

You'd want to learn enough C# anyway since .NET comprises largely C# code.

~~~
7thaccount
That cost is simply too high from a time perspective for me. So much so that I
find it unlikely it ever gets the traction it needs to reach true critical
mass.

